
Show HN: Flash Briefing Skill with Top 5 Stories from HN and PH - nealrs
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073SKW7NR/
======
nealrs
Hey yall - I know there are several HN Alexa skills out there -- but this is
one of the first which fits seamlessly into your Flash Briefing + includes a
separate PH feed. Hosted on a free heroku gear for now & code is here:
[https://github.com/nealrs/hn_ph_alexa](https://github.com/nealrs/hn_ph_alexa)

Love to get feedback on this and my other Alexa Skills:
[https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-
alias%3...](https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-
alias%3Dalexa-skills&field-keywords=neal+shyam) Thanks!

